
How AR could help you with your weekly grocery shop - randomerr
https://mashable.com/2018/04/05/artificial-reality-retail-shopping-tool/?geo=AU&utm_cid=mash-prod-nav-geo
======
tjwds
I really believe that we'd already be here if Google Glass hadn't been such a
PR disaster.

